# FBQ 2496 output is flat after power off/on



## plundstrom (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a problem with FBQ 2496. After power off/on filters are not in use. Output response is flat, same as with bypass. Front panel leds show that filters are in use and if I check those show correct values (Hz, dB etc). In order to get those taken in use I need to go and touch each filter separately.

Has anyone else noticed this?. Am I doing something wrong or is this normal behavior and I need to keep power on 24/7?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I have BFD's, but I can't imagine that the FBQ acts any different. If I power on and off, everything returns as it was before the power down.

So, that would appear to be a fault to me.

Most people simply leave their BFD's on all the time to avoid the annoying turn on thump. They draw less than a night light. Most equipment you own draws similar current even when shut off, so as to keep the remote capability alive. So, I wouldn't worry too much about wasting power if you choose to leave it on all the time.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since we have quite a few FBQ users and this problem has not come up before, I vote “defective” as well.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Agreed. I have power cycled my FBQ2496 several times, with no loss of settings.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## plundstrom (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok, thank you guys.
I'll contact Behringer.


----------



## edta1m (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi!

Same problem with my Behringer, what did Behringer tell you?

edta1m


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

No my FBQ2496 has been running normally since I brought it a few years ago. I always power OFF save the planet so to speak. The settings remain the same until I default the FBQ2496 or make any new changes to the settings.



brucek said:


> I have BFD's, but I can't imagine that the FBQ acts any different. If I power on and off, everything returns as it was before the power down.
> 
> So, that would appear to be a fault to me.
> 
> ...


Always power ON the FBQ2496 fist followed by the AVR then power up the active sub or power amplifier running a passive sub what ever. There shouldn’t be any thumping sound what so ever.

Power down the audio system with active sub bass or power amplifier first, then AVR or other amps what ever, this way it avoids the...







:bigsmile:


----------



## plundstrom (Nov 5, 2007)

edta1m said:


> Hi!
> 
> Same problem with my Behringer, what did Behringer tell you?
> 
> edta1m


I didn't ask. I'm keeping it on 24/7, issue "solved" :hide:


----------



## edta1m (Jan 8, 2009)

> I'm keeping it on 24/7, issue "solved"


A good idea... :rubeyes: ;-)

Are there really no guys but just the two of us with this problem? When was your FBQ built? Mine says September 2005 (bought it January 2006).

Lets see, I have contacted Behringers Online support, they promise to reply within one to two days. I'll post whatever they are going to tell me on this aspect.

Prost!


----------

